# Need care tips for "Texas gold" millipede bought at a local reptile store



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi, I am new to these forums and am just getting into the millipede keeping hobby. I bought these millipedes labeled "Texas golden millipedes" and asked the shop owner for care, but the internet is giving me conflicting results.








The shop owner said to keep them dry and that they eat dead leaves exclusively. I read differently. I gave them romaine lettuce and they seemed to love it. From videos i've seen on youtube, people tend to keep these millipedes humid. who do i trust? How do i care for these little guys? Any help is appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum and welcome to the millipede hobby!

Those are some kind of Orthoporus (ornatus is my guess) I've kept about a dozen of this species since last July, they're pretty fun to watch (haven't gotten any offspring though). I keep them on about 7 inches of a 25% rotten wood, 25% dead leaves, 50% cocofiber mix of substrate, and mist it whenever it starts looking dry. I've heard they need more ventilation than most millipedes, but I keep mine in a KK which is pretty ventilated. I wouldn't be surprised if they need less humidity than most millipedes, as long as they have access to moist soil.

They can't survive on lettuce alone, but it should be fine as a supplement as long as they have leaves and wood to eat. Mine also enjoyed carrots, and I provide a slice of apple or piece of dog kibble every couple weeks. 

Do you know how to sex millipedes yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi cavedweller, 

no I don't know how to sex millipedes yet. I sort of picked them up on a whim, I am normally a frog hobbyist but saw these guys in the reptile store and couldnt resist. are they supposed to be burrowing? I only ever see them on top of the soil. I have about 4.5 inches of dirt in their KK. The substrate includes spag moss, coco fiber, bark/sticks, and dried up leaves. I've never seen them eat leaves, and i stare at them all the time! But they devour lettuce.


Also, i tried posting a thread on the forum but I wasn't alowed, but I picked up these guys today from Petco (I normally don't buy animals from them, but I am falling in love with these creatures and could not help myself) . They were labeled A. Gigas, a species from north America. From my research thats completely untrue. Can you Identify them for me?












---------- Post added 03-26-2014 at 04:41 PM ----------

Actually, I just checked on my Texas Gold's and 2 of them have started burrowing. I put a slice of orange in the KK and he is eating it right now. I still need help IDing the other species, though.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Mar 26, 2014)

These are narceus americanus, and are extremely common. if that pet-store charged you more than ten bucks each, then you got burned...

  oak bark and leaves, combined with some boiled/microwaved broccoli will keep them happy. Keep them moist.


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

figured i was overcharged. But they looked so pretty.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

Man I haven't kept frogs in a long time but they're great fun to watch. We have a vertebrate subforum, if you ever wanna show em off http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?31-Not-So-Spineless-Wonders

Big millipedes are easy to sex. Males are missing the legs on the 7th body segment (those legs are gonopods instead) like this http://exotic.bg/images/caresheet-images/Archispirostreptus_gigas_sexing_en.jpg Females are usually bigger and thicker than males of the same ages as well.
In some (but not all) species, the male's 7th segment is also enlarged, like the male albino Narceus americanus on the cover of this book http://www.amazon.com/Millipeds-Captivity-Diplopodan-Husbandry-Reproductive/dp/1616461438 (which I highly recommend, I reference it all the time).

Glad to hear your pedes are settling in. I've never tried giving them citrus but I hear roaches love it so I'm not surprised millipedes do too.

It's been a long time since I joined, maybe new users can only post a certain number of threads per day? 

That is definitely not Archispirostreptus gigas. Here are another forum member's A. gigas http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...gigas-babies&p=2261675&viewfull=1#post2261675 Foreign millipedes became illegal to import into the US a few years ago (still legal to own, luckily) so the price is very high, especially on A. gigas. 

Those look like Narceus americanus to me. Also the lower millipede in the second photo appears to be a male, judging by that enlarged segment. So I'm guessing the other one is a female. I've never kept Narceus species, but I hear they're easy to keep and breed.


Edit: Whoops Smokehound beat me to it.


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. If you could provide a list of many different fruits/veggies i can give to my millipedes (and pending millipedes) that would be awesome. I want to give them a varied diet to make them as happy as i can. They are so cute and fun to watch! I already ordered more from bugsincyberspace.com


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh no you've become addicted, welcome to the fold! Bugsincyberspace is a great dealer. What kind did you order? I highly recommend Chicobolus spinigerus (Florida ivory millipede) for beginners. Very hardy and active, pretty markings, breeds easily in captivity.

The bulk of their diet is rotten leaves/wood. Too much supplementary food like fruits and veggies can cause mite infestations, which is why I only do it once a week at most. 

Foods I've had success with:
Plum
Carrot (Orthoporus only, never tried it with the others)
Mushrooms (these start growing in a pede tank sometimes, and always get eaten before they can fruit)
Apple (sometimes they're not in the mood for it though)
Melon
Dog kibble

I hear pedes LOVE cucumber but I haven't gotten them interested. I've also heard cuttlebone recommended as a calcium source but I haven't gotten them to eat it. 

Make sure any produce you give em is well washed and free of pesticides. Remove uneaten food after 2 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

I had my pet shot order in Florida Ivories, should be getting them in a few days. Online I ordered 4 Narceus gordanus and another Texas gold. Can I use any Kind of dead leaves I find if i boil them? Thanks for all the help again!


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

Gordanus are pretty great too, look like fat sausage bugs. 

They need hardwood leaves (oak, maple, ect). Wood and leaves from resinous trees like pine and cedar are dangerous for bugs. I used to live in AZ and I know leaves are gonna be a pain to find. If you have trouble finding a good source of wood you can mix aspen shaving pet bedding into the substrate and it will rot overtime.

I bake mine instead of boiling them (some people do neither but I'm paranoid about parasites). I moisten them and cover them in foil on a cookie sheet and bake at about 200 for 2 hours. 

My pleasure, always happy to encourage the millipede hobby.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been using Magnolia, its a hardwood leaf. I had to order them online. Right now I'm trying to get wood to rot... from what I've read soaking it in soda is the best way to start the rotting process? seems odd. What do you suggest?


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never tried magnolia leaves or soaking in soda! You'll have to tell me how they work out. I just put the wood in the humid, bioactive terrarium and it rots overtime. Don't worry if you see mold growing in your tank, millipedes need mold to break down the wood/leaves they eat. 

If you have trouble keeping your tanks humid enough (god I remember how dry AZ is), put some saran wrap over some of the ventilation holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

If magnolia leaves don't work out, I had my local pet shop order in oak leaves too. I mainly ordered magnolia leaves for my Blue tongue Skink for him to hide under, and then decided to keep them in my pede cages. Right now I have wood soaking in soda and animal urine (hey, its what i read on multiple sites!) in a tupperware container (no ventilation) with an under tank heater beneath. Does this sound completely ass backwards lol? I did some research from gardening websites to get my information.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

I honestly have absolutely no idea how well that will work. I've never heard of such a technique but I can't imagine it smells good hahah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 26, 2014)

Gibson211 said:


> I've been using Magnolia, its a hardwood leaf. I had to order them online. Right now I'm trying to get wood to rot... from what I've read soaking it in soda is the best way to start the rotting process? seems odd. What do you suggest?


I would not use Magnolia grandiflora. They have a good number of compounds that deter arthropods. I have had them in my yard and noticed this characteristic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

Guess I'd be better off just leaving the wood in moist dirt in an unventilated container? Lol

---------- Post added 03-26-2014 at 06:15 PM ----------

damn, guess i gotta go get oak leaves then.


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know what part of AZ you live in, but where I lived there were a lot of olive trees, I wonder if those would work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

Here are what my setups look like right now (I will be getting oak leaves tomorrow)

Texas golden







N. Americanus







Is this okay? hopefully the wood will rot overtime with moisture, and it will look a lot better when I get the oak leaves. Theres about 5 inches of dirt per KK


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

Tanks look like a good size. I'd also suggest adding more small pieces of wood that will rot faster. The bulk of their food source is substrate and the cocofiber has no nutritional value for millipedes, I just use it as filler cause it retains moisture way better than leaves. 

Show us some photos once you get your leaves in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah theres a lot of wood mixed beneath the substrate since they finally decided to start burrowing, and I will defiantly post pictures. I might be able to get the leaves tomorrow (along with flordia ivories) if my not-so-reliable pet store dealer comes through.

How are the care for Narceus gordanus and Flordia Ivories? Anything different I should be prepared for?


----------



## Cavedweller (Mar 26, 2014)

They should probably be kept more humid than the Orthoporus, you might need to cover part of the lid vents with plastic wrap. Other than that, they're real easy to keep (Ivories anyway, I've never kept the gordanus). I do suggest getting that Millipedes in Captivity book though, it covers a ton of different species and pretty much anything you could need to know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sure thing. If my guy doesn't get these leaves/pedes in by tomorrow as he promised, im gonna be furious. millipedes are SO much more addicting than frogs (and ive owned a lot of frogs!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JZC (Mar 26, 2014)

Gibson211 said:


> Sure thing. If my guy doesn't get these leaves/pedes in by tomorrow as he promised, im gonna be furious. millipedes are SO much more addicting than frogs (and ive owned a lot of frogs!)


Tsk sir! While millipedes are awesome and adorable (I want some), dart frogs have recently stolen my soul!


----------



## shebeen (Mar 26, 2014)

Gibson211 said:


> Guess I'd be better off just leaving the wood in moist dirt in an unventilated container? Lol
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-26-2014 at 06:15 PM ----------
> 
> damn, guess i gotta go get oak leaves then.


Decomposition requires oxygen so you should have more ventilation rather than less.  Regardless, I think you'll need several years to get hardwoods to rot.  The wood should be decomposed to the point that it crumbles in your hand; millipedes have very weak mouth parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibson211 (Mar 26, 2014)

The wood I'm using is from keeping tree frogs from years ago, its already weak in structure from being in humid storage so long. its about at that point where it crumbles when i squeeze it. A lot of it does, actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

